# Kiptopeake 12/1



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

TX stopped by to give me a lift and we were on the water around 730 after picking up eels and tackle at OE2... 

After being there maybe 40mins. I get the first run, I am not impressed with the light fight... then he realized he was hooked. After a quick fight I had my first citation striper sitting in my lap... STOKED! He measured at 49in. and 26in. girth at the beach.










I get back out, we are fishing an alley about an hour later and TX gets an eel snatched... while he's rigging up another I sneak in his spot and steal his fish. I pushed off the ship and set the hook, and fought like hell to turn him around and keep him on my side of the alley. I got a hell of a sleigh ride out of this guy, at one point he about ripped the rod and myself out of the kayak... I tossed both legs over and leaned back and somehow managed to stay in the kayak. After a good fight I get him scooped in the kayak. Another paper fish... 45in.



















We both missed some runs as well... so that's a good sign. Go get 'em! Thanks for the ride TX, great fishing with ya man!


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Awesome Fish Ryan !! 

I fished the Lesner this morning and saw Sam there, he said you two were on it last night and was wondering how you did. We both took one home from this morning but they would of made forage for those guys, mine went 23" in length and 14" girth.

I do still have that 168 Cuda in the back seat of the truck, give me a call if you're still interested.

Jay (675-2637)


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

HOLY S#$T!!!! Awesome fish. Congrats.


----------



## NAVYIDC (Jul 7, 2009)

Holy sh&* batman thats a cow !!!!


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

That's a sporty catch there Ryan!!! Congrats! 

Skunk


----------



## charliechurch (Nov 27, 2007)

Hell yea rockstar. Nice fish!


----------



## BIG FINN (Jul 14, 2009)

YOU DA MAN Now its on fellas


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Thanks guys! I have put my time in over the years, and after a year of crappy fishing it was time to cash in. 

Big thanks to TX for draggin' my ass out there, and thanks to Kayak Kevin for getting me away from those damned circle hooks with this particular style of fishing... and teaching me a lot of what I know about fishing that area.

Be safe out there guys, things can go wrong in a second out there. I almost went in when the striper made a sudden turn and fast run because I had the dragged locked down and I was trying to muscle him.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

jay b said:


> Awesome Fish Ryan !!
> 
> I fished the Lesner this morning and saw Sam there, he said you two were on it last night and was wondering how you did. We both took one home from this morning but they would of made forage for those guys, mine went 23" in length and 14" girth.
> 
> ...


23' and 14' haha that's what you call a football! I will definitely give you a holler next time I get a chance to meet up with you about the Cuda... thanks again man!


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Nice catch!!! Congrats on the paper fish!!


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

Congrates fellas nice fish wish I could be there but the brown nazis got me on lock for a few weeks


----------



## NAVYIDC (Jul 7, 2009)

Rockstar said:


> and thanks to Kayak Kevin for getting me away from those damned circle hooks with this particular style of fishing...


 What hook you using?


----------



## WILSON (Aug 27, 2002)

9/0 or 10/0 owner and gamagatsu j-hooks.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

9/0 Owner Cutting Point... worth every penny!


----------



## WURK2FISH (Jun 9, 2007)

*nice catch!!!*


----------



## spiderhitch (Nov 9, 2005)

nice fish


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

right on man.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Congrats, those are some pigs.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Daaaaaaaamn. That's a pig, man!


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Pretty work Guys. Nice fish.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

awesome!!!!!!!!!!


----------

